# Dell Touchpad



## drumdude (Mar 22, 2005)

Help! I have a new Dell Latitude D630 laptop and I'd like to remove the touchpad icon from the startup tray. I still want to use the touchpad - I just don't want to see the icon.
Running Windowns XP.
Thanks,


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you right-click on it, there should be an option to remove the icon from the system tray. Otherwise go to Mouse options in Control Panel.


----------



## drumdude (Mar 22, 2005)

I know about the right-click, but it will reappear after restart. How do I get it to permanently go away without disabling the touchpad?
Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Go into Mouse properties in Control Panel. On my system, there's an Others tab, and a check box to hide the system tray icon. Look around in there.


----------



## drumdude (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks. No such tab exists. I'll contact Dell.


----------



## mainah207 (Oct 11, 2007)

I just bought a Latitude D630 and am having the same issue. Was this ever resolved? Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's right there in the Mouse properties in Control Panel.


----------



## mtndew1313 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the same problem on a new D630.

I have unchecked the box, but the tray icon still shows up when the computer is restarted.


----------



## mtndew1313 (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I found the app for the tray icon.

Go to msconfig, startup and disable the Alps pointer 'apoint.exe.'


----------



## drumdude (Mar 22, 2005)

Problem solved - icon gone - thanks!


----------



## Microcon (May 31, 2008)

Disabling the Alps pointer 'apoint.exe.' did indeed take care of the problem, however, now my PC thinks it is not doing a "Normal" startup since I disabled that one option.

In order to disable the icon and still do a normal startup, you can go into the registry under HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run. There you will find the list of several of the items that appear in MsConfig, Startup. I deleted the apoint.exe item and now I can do a normal startup without the tray icon.


----------

